# Will the Elite II hammer fit the 92s



## Bugsbunny45 (Feb 21, 2017)

I like the look of the Elite II hammer and have the I am in the process of getting the stuff for a D spring and dog bone roll,pin change. 
On my 92s. My question is will the hammer fit the 92s.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I know it works with any latter model 92/96. I've likewise seen them advertised to fit Beretta models 92/96. I would say yes, but I'd contact Beretta just to be sure on the very early model 92s


----------

